# Cliffwood Blues



## cgmarshall777 (Sep 15, 2010)

The action off of the rock wall at Cliffwood Beach yesterday was great. Me and a buddy caught a few 3lbs-ers, but two hours before we got there I saw a bunch of 8-15lbs-ers leaving in some buckets. Bunker seems to be working the best. Hopefully the Bass start showing up more in the Bay!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work and welcome to the family.


----------



## cgmarshall777 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks buddy, hey, how do you show your pic in these post's and reply's??? I already set a avitar pic?!?!?!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Use the attachment feature thing that looks like a paper clip at the top of your tool bar when posting. Works for me.


----------



## liquidjas (Sep 21, 2010)

Fished off Cliffwood Beach for about an hour this afternoon. Was to the far right of the seawall where the gate is for the Compost pile. Used a bunch of different lures but didn't get a thing. A couple guys caught snappers using bobbers and worms by me, but I really didn't see much else happening.


----------



## cgmarshall777 (Sep 15, 2010)

That sucks, going back there maybe next Mon. or so...will let you know what happens; if anything?!?!?!?!


----------

